# Venting out of the garage



## costanza1980 (Dec 12, 2016)

Smoking friends,

I have a MES 30 and I want to use it in my garage because it's cold outside. I know the smoker is well insulated and usually handles fine outside, but I hate getting wet and I don't have a covered patio so the snow falls on it (even with the cover, it still gets wet). 
So I had (what I thought was) a brilliant idea. I would use foil tape and put a dryer vent hose to it, then vent it out my old doggie door. Some are saying this won't work because the vent on the house is lower than the vent on the smoker. I know that heat rises and stuff, but if it's constrained to a 4" hose, so shouldn't that force the smoke outwards? I can put an inline fan in there, but I don't want to pull too much smoke away from the meat. Help please. I'll add pics so you can see my setup.













Smoker up close.jpg



__ costanza1980
__ Dec 12, 2016


















Smoker vent hose.jpg



__ costanza1980
__ Dec 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2016)

I think I would give it a try, but my thinking is the hot smoke is not going to travel down hill.

Let us know how it works!

Al


----------



## holyfeld (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes hot smoke rises. As the smoke cools it will condense. That how we make moon... I mean, distillers make whiskey. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am not physicist, what I expect will happen is a lot of the smoke will exit the exhaust system. The condensate <should> dribble outside on the ground if the exit through the doggie door is the lowest point in the exhaust system. I suspect wind passing by the exit on the outside of the garage will help the exhaust flow. You can verify the exhaust system works by checking outside for TBS.

Only one way to know for sure. Follow SmokinAl's advice. Try it! You already did the work.

And let us know.


----------

